# Marble Cake suggestions?



## missjennifer (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi! I'm making a marble cake for the first time and was wondering if anyone had any recipe suggestions? Several recipes I've come across suggest melting shortening and adding it to the batter, is this a good idea? 

Also! I was thinking about adding a raspberry layer in the middle with a buttercream frosting on the outside, would that be an ok combination? 

let me know, thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2010)

missjennifer said:


> Hi! I'm making a marble cake for the first time and was wondering if anyone had any recipe suggestions? Several recipes I've come across suggest melting shortening and adding it to the batter, is this a good idea?
> 
> Also! I was thinking about adding a raspberry layer in the middle with a buttercream frosting on the outside, would that be an ok combination?
> 
> let me know, thank you!



A liquid fat in a cake recipe is common.  It can be melted butter or shortening or vegetable oil.

Raspberry jam in stead of frosting between the layers is a great idea.  Especially if you go with a rich dark chocolate frosting.  Raspberry and chocolate are a classic combo.


----------



## missjennifer (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you! Chocolate frosting is a great idea with the raspberries


----------

